# Eagle fork



## barneyord (Apr 19, 2020)

If anyone has heard of this Eagle fork I would appreciate to know if that was a Racing BMX or just a Western auto brand. The fork decades ago sold for under $40 and looks well constructed. The Picture looks gold in color but it is chrome. Thinking about polishing back to a beautiful NOS finish and Selling on ebay


----------

